# Entre Dos Aguas the most famous rumba by Paco De Lucia ...



## rubendiaz (Jun 23, 2009)

Entre Dos Aguas the most famous rumba by Paco De Lucia 
for my friends with all my heart! 
http://www.rdiaz.org/rdvideo75.html 
(bonafide version!) of first 6 melodic lines,& melody of chord progression 3 explained.
http://www.rdiaz.org/rdvideo70.html
Enjoy!
Ruben Diaz 
[email protected]


----------

